# Exclusive Car Care: 2012 Aston Martin DBS Carbon Edition | Gtechniq TSP



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a 2012 ceramic grey Aston Martin DBS Carbon Edition that came in for our Correction Detail.*

Few before and after photos during the machine polishing stages:























































The carbon fiber rear diffuser also polished to restore some clarity










Once the paintwork was perfected it was protected with Gtechniq C1, this was left over night to cure and then 2 coats of Exo v2 was applied. C5 Wheel Amour used on the wheels and tyres dressed with T1 Long Life Tyre Gel. G1 used on all glass.










And here is the end result...








































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a very sexy car with some exceptional reflections! Great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice job !!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my, that is excellent I do love the comparable side by side shots, that depth of clarity enhances the reflection of the carbon and flake. The car sits well an illusion of movement a wonderful quality result in every aspect.

Thanks for sharing, John THt.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Love that very much indeed! Thanks for sharing, amazing work!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

looking good Jay :thumb: am certain the customer was happy with your work - hope the c1 exo combo works out for them too


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Side reflection photos are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Loads of Gloss, great results :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish as always Jay.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a stunner, top work on a beutifull car.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Quality as ever chap!

C1+Exo has to be the only choice on soft AM lacquer!?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:argie::argie::argie::argie: immense colour detail in the fleck on those close ups and great work!! Beaut!:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow that is the shiniest "grey" car I have ever seen. AWESOME work and results on an fabulous car:thumb:

Thanks for sharing!

all the best
Ben


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a job on a great ride .


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I think i just came in my pants a little.

My all time favourite car and top of my wish list post massive lottery win.

Great job duder !!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, greatly appreciated!



gtechrob said:


> looking good Jay :thumb: am certain the customer was happy with your work - hope the c1 exo combo works out for them too


Thank Rob, client very happy with the work that was carried out and the long lasting easily maintainable protection that was applied:thumb:


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Love this car, amazing results, great job


----------

